# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Steroids by Manufacturers >  Dianabol

## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Methanabol 10

Substance: 10mg Methandienone/tab

Container: 500 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dragon

Name: Methanabol 50

Substance: 50mg Methandienone/tab

Container: 100 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Akrikhin (Russian)

Name:

Substance: 5mg Methandrostenlone/tab

Container: 10 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Akrikhin (Russian) - new style

Name:

Substance: 5mg Methandrostenlone/tab

Container: 10 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Akrikhin (Russian)

Name:

Substance: 5mg Methandrostenlone/tab

Container: 10 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Rumania

Name: Naposim

Substance: 5mg Methandienone/tab

Container: 10 tabs

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: British Dispensary

Name: Anabol

Substance: 5mg Methandienone/tab

Container: 1000 tabs

----------


## KeyMastur

Manufacturer : Loeffler

Name : Reforvit B

Substance :
Metandrostenolona ......................................... 25.0 mg
Clorhidrato de procaína ................................. 22.5 mg
Clorhidrato de tiamina ...................................... 7.5 mg
Riboflavina 5-fosfato ......................................... 1.0 mg
Clorhidrato de piridoxina ................................... 2.5 mg
Nicotinamida .................................................. . 10.0 mg
Vitamina B-12 ............................................... 0.025 mg
Vehículo c.b.p. .................................................. .... 1 ml

Container : 50 mL vial

----------


## Money Boss Hustla

Manufacturer: Peaktop (Bioreaktor)

Name:

Substance: 5mg Methandrostenlone/tab

Container: 10 tabs

----------


## pattymac931

Akrikhin (Russian)- r they fakes or real?

----------


## cantona

Body research
dianabol tablets 10mg methandrostenolone 
500 tab in every box

----------


## BigNateDawg

are thos 10mg pills from bristish dragon wortha damn? i only got 50 of'em
and weres the best place to order over the e-net?

----------


## Sami33

> Manufacturer : Loeffler
> 
> Name : Reforvit B
> 
> Substance :
> Metandrostenolona ......................................... 25.0 mg
> Clorhidrato de procaína ................................. 22.5 mg
> Clorhidrato de tiamina ...................................... 7.5 mg
> Riboflavina 5-fosfato ......................................... 1.0 mg
> ...


this is it :LOL:

----------

